# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Angst

## xjasmijn1

Hallo, 

Ik heb sinds twee maanden ongeveer heel veel last van hypverventilatie en een soort angstaanvallen. Ik ben er echt zat van, want het gebeurt behoorlijk vaak en ik weet niet wat ik moet doen. Is er misschien iemand die hier ervaring mee heeft en die wat tips weet? 

Liefs Jasmijn

----------


## kimmie101996

Mijn vriendin heeft dit ook, zij heeft dan ook in het ziekenhuis met een therapeut gepraat, ik zelf het last van chronishe hyperventilatie ik ben nu bij fysiotherapie voor ademhalings oefeningen, ik moet dan ook 3 keer per dag mijn ademhaling oefenen, ja klinkt raar maar ik merk wel dat ik mijn ademhaling nu zelf veel beter onder controle kan houden.
ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

als ik jou was, zou ik naar de HA gaan en hem/haar dit voorleggen, zeker weten dat hij je verder kan helpen.
ik kan wel dingen typen, maar uiteindelijk moet je daarvoor ook eerst naar de huisarts.
sterkte!

----------


## Abbigail

Hallo Jasmijn,

Ik zie dat je angst hebt en je hyperventileert.
Weet je de onderliggende oorzaak?
Is die voor jou duidelijk?

Kijk eens op http://sunrise.jouwweb.nl

Hartelijke groet,

Marianneke Beurskens

----------


## xjasmijn1

Super bedankt voor jullie reacties!
Ik ben zelf ookal bezig met ademhalingsoefeningen, maar ik weet niet of dit heel veel nut heeft.. De oorzaak ligt waarschijnlijk meer bij te veel stress en angst en dat soort dingen. Ik ben al bij de huisarts geweest en die heeft me doorverwezen naar een soort psycholoog. Ik heb al best veel met haar gepraat, maar ik heb niet het idee dat het helpt. Maar misschien komt dat nog wel!  :Smile:  
Liefss

----------


## Abbigail

Neem je de tijd want dat duurt even en lee sop mijn site hoe je bepaalde dingen zelf kunt doen en waar je op kunt letten.

Hartelijke groet,

Marianneke 

http://Sunrise.jouwweb.nl

----------


## MartinGroningen

Blijf er niet te lang mee rond lopen ik heb 6 jaar in angst geleefd en in een zware depressie beland toen , zelf had ik niet zoveel aan de ademshaling oefeningen en ook cognitieve therapie helpte niks . Wil niet zeggen dat dit bij jou niet het geval zal zijn , elk mensen zit anders in elkaar he! 

De oplossing was bij mij praten en medicijnen , ben inmiddels weer aan het afbouwn en het gaat super! hoop ook dat jij je weg vind en dat zal ook zeker gebeuren !!  :Smile:

----------


## xjasmijn1

Heel erg fijn dat het met jou beter gaat inmiddels! 
Ik denk dat ik ook heel weinig heb aan die ademhalingsoefeningen en therapie, want ik heb nogsteeds heel veel last van angst en aanvallen enzo.. Ik hoop ook dat ik er ooit vanaf kom, want dit kan niet veel langer door zo. 
Liefs Jasmijn

----------


## Abbigail

Angst heeft een lange tijd nodig om te genezen en de ademhalingsoefeningen en therapie is een belangrijk onderdeel van je genezing en vaak moet je even doorbijten.
Ook is het van belang dat je weet hoe je denken in elkaar zit, dat is het halve werk.
Als je vragen hebt, meld je op mijn site.

http://Sunris.jouwweb.nl

----------


## MartinGroningen

Ik denk als je zo gespannen en veel angst heb , dat he uberhaupt moeilijk is om aan ademhalings oefeningen te beginnen. Je moet eerst wat rustiger worden voordat je er aan begint lijkt me .. maar net wat ik eerder al zei , ieder zit weer anders in elkaar  :Smile:  wat voor de één super werkt is voor de ander totaal niks . success met de zoektocht en geef niet te snel op , maar onderneem wel actie idd omdat je zelf ook al aangeeft dat het niet langer zo kan . heel verstandig! success

----------

